# Pitfalls of Piecemeal Upgrades ??



## ThumptyDumpty (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm trying to bring my HT up to the 21'st century. New Panny Plasma TV and Denon AVR-1911 at this point. Still recovering from that investment. I'm always trolling the "open Box"/"demo" areas of the local chain store and came across an orphaned Definitive Technology CLR2002 speaker for $250 US, marked down from MSRP of $529 US. It's kind of scratched up, but I don't think it looks that bad. I was going to make a Sub my first speaker upgrade, but need a Center Channel upgrade too. There is no way to really check it out properly in the noise filled store, but I could always bring it back if there was some problem with it. 


So what problems in general should one look out for if you are putting an HT speaker setup together using different manufacturers ? 

The DT speaker is probably 20 years newer and would probably be worth more ( at $529.00) than all my other speakers combined.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

The front three (Center and Mains) should be a matching set to avoid any issues with the timbre not matching, with the surrounds this is less of an issue and with the sub it's not an issue. Def Tech LCR 2002 would match up with the following speakers as mains:

1) Def Tech BP7004

2) Def Tech BP6B

3) Def Tech StudioMonitor 350

And of course if you can get your hands on 3 of 2002s at that price even better.


----------



## ThumptyDumpty (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks Ares. Unfortunately there is only one CLR2002 to be had at that price ! 

I'm thinking of eventually building my own main speakers and sub, that's how I found this forum.

I'm thinking I could not build a center channel of the same quality as the DT CLR2002 for $250 , or could I ? 

How messy would it get to try and match the timbre of a manufactured center channel speaker when building your own main speakers ?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

DIY speakers is not one of my strong point's hopefully another member who's better skilled in that area will chime in.


----------

